# Minnesota Vikings 2002 Predictions!!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I thought it would be fun to get a contest going to see who is the best Vikings analyst on the site. The winner will get the official title of Head Viking Analyst for the site, and maybe we can get Chris to spring for some kind of prize oke:

Here's my prediction: 10-6 and they squeak into the playoffs and win the wildcard game. They then get creamed in the second round. Why 10-6??
Because I think Michael Bennett is going to have good year and takes the pressure off of Culpepper opening up their offense. I also think the defense did improve during the offseason, and if this unit can even play average they could make the playoffs....... :rollin:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Wow Eric, 10 - 6! The one thing I have learned about being a Viking's fan (from my inception on this planet into a rabid Viking family), is that as long as I am a alive, I will always have a continual source of pain, consternation, suffering, grief, anxiety, mental devastation, and absolute heart break. With all of those mentioned health sufferings, I have, unfortunately, learned to be the eternal pessimist when it comes to Vikings success (e.g. NFC championship game against Atlanta). I will predict a 7 - 9 season, a mere improvement over last season. I look for Culpepper to have a better season, but as with most quarterbacks, they usually start to have their best seasons after at least five years in the league (e.g., Rich Gannon).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I like it Eric.Since you are making the rules,how long can I procrastinate?Until after the preseason?With a new coaching staff and pretty much a new defense it is hard to guess.Right now I would say 11-5.They play an easy schedule compared to last year.I look for them to lose to TB,GB at least once,Jets,Seattle,and maybe NO.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Now this is a great post. Analyzing the Queens is an everyday ordeal when you live with a Bears and Packers fan. Let me say this, Bennett has great potential, if he can get more touches. Last year they gave him the ball 10-15 times a game, and expected 100 yards out of him(not gonna happen). If he gets more touches, if Moss steps it up, and if the newly assembled defense is even half-assed, the Vikes have a shot at the playoffs.
My prediction is 9-7, wildcard into the playoffs(probably the last wilcard spot), win in the first round against the Division winner of the East(The Screamin Eagles), and finally their demise in the second round by a large blowout(The Vikes love to go out in style).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm right with muskat. 9-7, and they go out the 2nd round after a first round wild card win.

To me, I can analyze them all day as well, but when they get down to the field.....the "force" steps in and takes over. I feel for the viks fans of 3-4 decades.....how do you do it? :lost:


----------



## tealtamer (Jun 29, 2002)

SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!...I have been saying it for 25 years and sooner or later (yeah or never) they will do it.......im gonna say 9-7 and win 1st playoff game


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

One thing about duck hunters is that they are ALWAYS optimistic. I guess that carries over to Vikings football too.

How is Moss going to get the ball this year when he does not have any help from a guy like Cris Carter to direct some attention away from Moss? The opposing defenses will be all over him like a wet blanket. Can Daunte return to his old form? That's a big question. Bennet? Ho-Hum.

My prediction: 8-8 if they are lucky.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll tell you what...with the new age of "parity" in the NFL picking who's going to win it is almost as easy as getting the duck counts right!

As much as I wish the Vikes would tear it up I think we're going to go .500, maybe 9-7. They're a few things that actually look like we might be worth a darn...

Number One: Denny Green is GONE!!! I like Tice a lot. His upfront no BS attitude is refreshing after the Green era.

Number Two: Randy Moss is the vikings franchise player. Whether you like this or not he is. I was upset at his attitude last season too, but from everything I've read neither he, or Tice, are going to let what happened last season happen again. Moss has attended every mini-camp and even stayed in MN during the offseason to work out. He's been at Winter Park every day working out, practicing, and watching tape. Tice has said that if the problem with Randy taking plays off is because he's bored because he's not going to get the ball, then he'll get him the ball. Mark my words...we're going to see a different Moss than last season. Remember he still had 10 TD's and that was a bad season for him! With the Big Brother Figure Carter gone Moss is going to step up and take on some leadership and put forth a lot more effort. Moss is going to be downright scary next season.

Number 3: Culpepper will be back and healthy and hopefully he'll realize that even though he can run over a linebacker...being the quarterback and center of the team maybe he should take some slides and stay healthy. He keeps on improving and I think he's going to be hungry after last year.

Number 4: As a lot of people already said, I think we're going to see a much improved running game. The Vikes need that 1-2 punch in the offense to make it work. Bennet is going to be the next Robert Smith given time.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Anybody else have any predictions?? Let's get them in now since we are now in camp. Where is the new OT and how much money does want???


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Here's is CNNSI's installment of Burning Questions for the vikes... I had no idea how bad our starting defensive backfield situation is... 
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/footba ... questions/


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have not even looked at their schedule - but I would not doubt a good or better year ??? I'll go with 11-5 & hope they can suck me in once again & get me all fired up & then fizzle like a burnt fart in the end :******: their not that good - but neither is most of the entire league & injuries can change everything real quick. So bombs away to moss & lets hope they can out score their opponents. Because they are going to give up a few points. :eyeroll: & I love a great defense - But that is a long way off :roll:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The Vikes cut Kenny Wright on Tuesday. He started something like 26 games. They cut him on the third day of practice. I think that says something about their efforts to improve their defense this year.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Kenny Wright drove me crazy. Denny Green loved him and I still can't figure out why??? I agree, good sign that they are cleaning out some players and adding depth. I sure wish Mckinnie would sign and we get this thing going......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

thank god...I don't think I could've taken another game watching Kenny get burnt. than again, it applies to the whole secondary soooooooo. :eyeroll:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Has anybody changed their prediction for the regular season based on what they have seen so far? I see that SI is predicting the Vikes at 7 and 9. Even I was more optimistic than that a month ago.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm standing by my prediction. Actually I think the first team offense could be something special this year. There are so many weapons that Culpepper can't get the ball to everyone. As long as the O-line plays like they have we should be alright. I am even thinking about drafting Culpepper tonight in our fantasy league. The defense just has to play average. I just don't trust Kelly at cornerback right now and we could be in for a long season there. The team should be fun to watch this year.....


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Has Culpepper lost weight ??? I notied a couple of times that moss had to slow down & wait for the ball - if he would'nt had to it would have been sure TD's. If they can get him the ball he could / should score 5 or 6 TD's a game -

The defense seems enthusiastic & show frustration when they screw up. If they had confidence & just not let things get to them & just keep improving - they look like they could get better ??? But the way some of them show their displeasure in themselves & others - makes you wonder how much of a unit / team they are ??? & if they will jell ??? or just become frustrated whiners ??? They need to quit the showboating & prove themselves & Be Professionals. As long as they win - outscore the opponent - who cares if the other team scores :roll:

Overall when the starters play all 4 quarters - I think they look better (???)


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with you Fetch. There have glimpses of improvement on defense, but they need to come together more. I have to admit that I didn't draft a Viking during our fantasy draft last night. One those times when things just didn't work out. Should be a fun game to watch tonight..... :huh:


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

One thing I love about you Viking fans is your usually available on Sunday afternoons to hunt, (especially after the first 5-6 games), cause it is just too frustrating too watch them anymore  I hunt with some "Die Hards" and feel like a "shrink" listening to them during our 1 hour drive to the "hot spots". I'm going 5-11 :roll:

However, keep an eye on those Broncos!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I see the Vikes signed Biechert from Oakland. From what I have been reading on ESPN he is a really good player. I always have such high hopes at the beginning of the year :sniper: ALso sounds like Crockett will be moved to weak-side linebacker and he isn't real happy about it.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I wanted to bump up this topic (Where are you Eric Hustad?). Looks like a Bronco fan was dead on


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

*who are the vikings?*Miami all the way!! Look out here comes Ricky..

RUN RICKEY RUN....


----------

